# ios8 app: can't get closed captioning to turn off



## Sling_Blade

I have tried hitting the "CC" button, reseting my ipad, and even deleting the tivo app and redownloading. But Closed Captioning remains on. Anyone know what to do?


----------



## moyekj

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10122387#post10122387
The fix is to toggle accessibility setting on and the off again in settings.


----------



## mlsnyc

Huh... This was bugging me but didn't dig too hard looking for a solution. This one worked for me.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10125089#post10125089

In a nutshell if you have Netflix and have that set to captions on then it'll always be on for the TiVo app. You turn it off in Netflix and you can toggle it on and off in the TiVo app. Weird but it worked.


----------



## JWhites

moyekj said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10122387#post10122387
> The fix is to toggle accessibility setting on and the off again in settings.


Yup. Noticed this since day one when I was running iOS 7.1.x back in July. After an app reinstall and it still not working, I ended up doing just this and it worked. It still happens from time to time regardless of iOS and app version, but it's so minor I don't mind doing it. It's not as annoying as the "Unknown Error" glitch.


----------



## jonglee

Thanks guys. I knew about the accessibility setting in the iOS Settings, but I had recently watched Narcos on Netflix with CC on and turning it off did the trick!


----------

